# 9 month old male Vizsla often does not eat his food



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Greetings!

I have a 9 month old male Vizsla and for the last 4-6 weeks he has not been eating all of his meals. He doesn't even attempt to walk to his bowl and eat it at times. I only feed him in his crate. He may eat at breakfast then skip his dinner and next morning's meal but eat at dinner again and so on. He eats on a very scattered schedule. 

He is eating 1-12 months Iams puppy food and didn't have a problem with it until 1-2 months ago. 

We DO NOT feed him any human food

Any comments or suggestions??? I appreciate your responses!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey! Welcome to the forum.

Assuming his energy level, weight, and stools are normal, you're probably looking at a typical vizsla problem. At 9 months he's probably ready to go down to 2 meals a day. I don't know if it's recommended with kibble because of bloat, but I actually only feed one raw meal a day. Play it by ear of course. Vs are also known for being pickier than most dogs. Some here will supplement with fresh food, like raw egg, canned fish, pureed pumpkin, plain water, yogurt etc on top to make it more interesting and others switch up the brand or flavor of kibble from time to time. There's also homemade diets, but that's a whole other topic.

If you're worried about adding "human food" that's probably because it's conventional wisdom that dogs can't handle too much variety. That can be true and when it is I think it's usually a human-made problem where we only feed them one thing their whole life and then they get into too much of a bad thing at once and it's complete digestive upset. If dogs actually had such sensitive stomachs I don't think they'd survive very long as a species. So I'd actually encourage you to feed a variety of things in order to get different nutrients in there, to make his digestive system a little more adaptable, and to keep things interesting for him.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gol - V's are picky about everything - have a big ? - take the V & a stool sample 2 the Vet - do not like the answer - go 2 another Vet !!!!!


----------

